# Sto-Fen OmniBounce for 600EX-RT



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

Got the new Sto-Fen OmniBounce for the 600EX-RT last week (ordered from Adorama, now B&H has them, too). Fit is very snug - tighter than the ones for the 430EX II. There were early reports that the older one for the 550EX would fit, but I wondered about the gel sensor. On the one for the 600EX-RT, there's a little notch for the gel sensor. 

The flash with the Sto-Fen mounted is too large for the Canon pouch (barely - the velcro closure still overlaps by a couple of millimeters), but it's a perfect fit in the Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 75 AW.


----------



## dstppy (May 22, 2012)

You're going to buy every part and accessory you can until they ship you that 1Dx, aren't you? 

Good writeup as usual Neuro; let us see some shots with/without when you have time.


----------



## mrmarks (May 22, 2012)

Could an omnibounce for the 580ex2 fit the 600ex? Perhaps all it needs is to cut out a notch for the gel sensor?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> Could an omnibounce for the 580ex2 fit the 600ex? Perhaps all it needs is to cut out a notch for the gel sensor?



I don't think so - I believe the shapes are different enough to prevent a fit.


----------



## jm345 (May 22, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> Could an omnibounce for the 580ex2 fit the 600ex?



I don't have the 580EXII Omnibounce with me, but holding the 600EX-RT next to the 580EXII the shape of the two units are different enough that I don't think the hard plastic of the Omnibounce will give enough to fit over the 600.

I am happy though that my Fong Collapsible Lightsphere does fit over the 600EX-RT.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

Here's a visual comparison:


----------



## RC (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Got the new Sto-Fen OmniBounce for the 600EX-RT last week (ordered from Adorama, now B&H has them, too). Fit is very snug - tighter than the ones for the 430EX II. There were early reports that the older one for the 550EX would fit, but I wondered about the gel sensor. On the one for the 600EX-RT, there's a little notch for the gel sensor.
> 
> The flash with the Sto-Fen mounted is too large for the Canon pouch (barely - the velcro closure still overlaps by a couple of millimeters), but it's a perfect fit in the Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 75 AW.


Thanks Neuro, been wondering when these would surface.


----------



## RC (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > Could an omnibounce for the 580ex2 fit the 600ex? Perhaps all it needs is to cut out a notch for the gel sensor?
> ...



Nope, both the Stofen or Omni for the 580EX do not fit on the 600EX-RT. I tried these when I received my 600 and they're not even close.

Edit: I mean "_Opteka_" instead of "Omni"


----------



## Razor2012 (May 23, 2012)

Nice. I have mine preordered, should be here soon.


----------



## Wideopen (May 23, 2012)

Thanx for posting this up. I was also wondering when these would roll out.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 25, 2012)

Just picked mine up today. We tried it on a 600, pretty snug fit.


----------



## RC (May 26, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Just picked mine up today. We tried it on a 600, pretty snug fit.



Haven't ordered one yet. Just curious if you think it is too tight or if it is acceptable? I felt the one for the 580EX when used on the 580EX II was too tight so I took a Dremel tool and ground it down some.

I'm kind of surprised that Canon doesn't offer one as an accessory since they decided to get in the gell market. Of course we all know the price would be much higher.


----------



## Digirati (May 26, 2012)

The 550EX version works well on the 600's (have 3 in use), but w/o the notch. I'll eventually p/u the newer version for the "perfect" fit and use w/gels.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 26, 2012)

RC said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked mine up today. We tried it on a 600, pretty snug fit.
> ...



Well I tried it on mine and at first I thought a little tight, but after a couple of removals it's ok. I'm happy with it.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 10, 2012)

RC said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked mine up today. We tried it on a 600, pretty snug fit.
> ...




Seriously. If they can get 45 bucks for a Canon-branded lens hood, surely they could suck in some big bucks for a little Canon-branded diffuser.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



Heh, that OmniBounce was 30 bucks.


----------

